# Sore swollen bum & twisted hooves ~ What do I do?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I picked up my new goats yesterday. Didn't get home until really late.

Today I was shaving them up and noticed two problems with one of them.

She has a pink, puffy bum with sores on it. *OUCH* It is obviously painful to her and she does NOT want me touching her tail or anything right around it. She is fine being touched anywhere else. She is pooping normal pellets and otherwise seems alert and okay. How should I treat this?

























And here is what her hooves look like. This one is the worst. Her front hooves are worse then her back hooves. Can this be corrected?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It just looks like too much was cut off with the hooves. They should grow back.

I would clean her back end with betadine. She may have had sore mouth or she just got some sores from previous diarrhea.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I sure hope this is not sore mouth. I checked everyone around and inside the mouth. No sores. Everyone else seems fine. I emailed the previous owner to see if she has had a recent issue with diarrhea. Just how contagious is sore mouth? 

I just barley trimmed the tips off of the hoof. It's not the blood that I'm worried about but the way the toes of the hoof turn inward. It's like her hoof has a twist in it at the toes. My other does have straight toes.. her's twist. Is that normal? I've never seen toes turn inwards.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The bum does look like it might be soremouth; it can effect any hairless parts of the goat. It is contagious and can be transmitted to people. It also may be some sort of staph infection. Any which way I would keep these new ones fully isolated and handle only with gloved hands. If soremouth then even when not visable it can be transmitted to your other goats. I have never seen direah do this before. 

The hoof may be able to be corrected thru lots of trims and time or it may be genetic. It does look like the one side of the heel on the more curved side is overgrown but if the heel looks underrun or goat seams down on its pasturns then you dont want to trim more off the heel.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm really freaked out now because I can't "completely" isolate them! All 4 new goats are sharing a pen. Two of which are young kids. The pen borders every fence line so it's impossible to prevent contact through the fences. I've sprayed the area with Blukote since that dries things out. :GAAH: 

Sore mouth will eventually run it's coarse over several weeks... so worse case scenario it goes through the herd... it will eventually run it's coarse if everyone keeps eating...in the end everyone should be fine... right?

If it's staph... what's the best treatment?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ok first when I looked before not all the photos showed. The other photos especially the last does not look like sore mouth. That photo makes it look like the actual vulva is swollen and soremouth would be more like blisters (like the first photo). 
Ask the breeder if they have this on any other goats and when it came on this one. Hopefully they will be honest; although they should have made you aware of it no matter how small a issue it might be. 
Is it just one of them?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't think it's soremouth, probably a bad staph infection. Use straight iodine like was suggested and wear gloves when touching her back there just in case it is soremouth. 

The feet... she may have foundered. Are her feet hot?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just one of them.... Other then this they all look fantastic and seem very healthy.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, I'll start the iodine in the morning. I need to get another bottle. 

As far as the feet... I didn't notice if they felt "hot"... It was 90+ degrees outside and even hotter in the shed I was working on hooves... so everything was HOT! lol I'll check when I catch her tomorrow morning.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ive seen goats with toes like that a few times ... i put it down to a combination of bad genetics and lack of regular trimming.before i got them. even with corrective trimming i could never get rid of it. however i never had the same problem show up in their kids.


----------

